# When is it okay to untie an endcap pog?



## stoutisablackdog (May 10, 2021)

Almost all of our front lane endcap pogs have been ghost tied and have other product flexed onto them.  So, when I pull my 141s, I am pulling product that has no location up front.  Super irritating.  When is it okay to untie these pogs and not negatively affect a metric?  Some of them don’t seem to expire for another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MrT (May 10, 2021)

stoutisablackdog said:


> Almost all of our front lane endcap pogs have been ghost tied and have other product flexed onto them.  So, when I pull my 141s, I am pulling product that has no location up front.  Super irritating.  When is it okay to untie these pogs and not negatively affect a metric?  Some of them don’t seem to expire for another 2-3 weeks.


Just zero out the capacities so it doesnt pull anything for it


----------



## jenna (May 10, 2021)

I untie the week after the set date.

So due week of 5/9? untie 5/16.
-
Obvious disclaimer, be kind to your SFS team, and untie responsibly.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 11, 2021)

stoutisablackdog said:


> Almost all of our front lane endcap pogs have been ghost tied and have other product flexed onto them.  So, when I pull my 141s, I am pulling product that has no location up front.  Super irritating.  When is it okay to untie these pogs and not negatively affect a metric?  Some of them don’t seem to expire for another 2-3 weeks.


Just change the capacity to zero if your store is committed to fake ties.


----------



## allnew2 (May 11, 2021)

If you gonna fake tie , do it on Saturday for the week untie on Sunday . Not enough time for dc to catch up with the freight for the fake ties.


----------



## pogfrog (May 19, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> Just change the capacity to zero if your store is committed to fake ties.


Sadly this circle of wild goose chases doesn't end for FF. We are told to "go look anyway" . I v taken pictures for each of 3 items I had to INF and got an OK but nothing was done to remove the ghost !!  Ghost towers are easier to deal with but still, why ? keep them when it can be fixed with a click??


----------



## Fluttervale (May 19, 2021)

pogfrog said:


> Sadly this circle of wild goose chases doesn't end for FF. We are told to "go look anyway" . I v taken pictures for each of 3 items I had to INF and got an OK but nothing was done to remove the ghost !!  Ghost towers are easier to deal with but still, why ? keep them when it can be fixed with a click??


For me it’s usually wings in market.  The end is right but the side isn’t.  So untying doesn’t help because of the end.  Nothing to be done for it when I don’t have everything I need.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 19, 2021)

stoutisablackdog said:


> Almost all of our front lane endcap pogs have been ghost tied and have other product flexed onto them.  So, when I pull my 141s, I am pulling product that has no location up front.  Super irritating.  When is it okay to untie these pogs and not negatively affect a metric?  Some of them don’t seem to expire for another 2-3 weeks.


I untie them as soon as I find them fake tied. If the person that did it doesn’t bother to change capacities, f them. I untie it even if it’s due that week.


----------

